# Alice W-Lan Router - wer kennt sich aus?



## UltraGraniat (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo PCGH User !


Mag sein, dass ich nach dem erstellen dieses Thread als Noob angesehen werde aber mittlerweile frage ich mich eines.

Ich habe den Standart Rooter von Alice bekommen und dazu nocheinen W-Lan Router von Simens.

Kann ich irgendwie diese Einwahl umgehen??
Denn iPods und smartphones kommen nicht in mein Netz und das finde ich verdammt belastend 

Ich hasse diese EInwahl, schon seit demich Alice habe habe ich versucht sie zu Umgehen aber esklappt einfach nicht.


Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben??



Liebe Grüße
Ultra !


----------



## Sanger (1. Januar 2011)

Willst die verschlüsselung vom WLAN ausmachen?


----------



## K3n$! (1. Januar 2011)

Hast du den Router richtig konfiguriert ?
Denn dessen Aufgabe ist es nämlich, diese Einwahl zu verhindern.
Ein Router hält die Internetverbindung immer aufrecht.


----------



## Razorblade12 (2. Januar 2011)

Welche Einwahl willst Du verhindern?
Möchtest Du WLAN deaktivieren?


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2011)

Ich denk er meint die Inet Einwahl mit Nummer und Passwort. Aber eigentlich ist ja der Router dafür da, das man sich nicht einwählen muss. Man gibt die entsprechenden Einwahldaten in den Router ein und er wählt sich automatisch ein wenn man ihn startet und hält dann die Verbindung auch aufrecht. 
So haben dann alle Geräte am Router sofort Internet ohne sich extra ei9nwählen zu müssen.


----------



## Razorblade12 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich sehe bei einem Router keinen Sinn dahinter, die Interneteinwahl zu verhindern... Aber es ist ja auch nicht mein Thread. 

So, wie ich das gelesen habe, möchte er sein Smartphone nicht ins LAN lassen. Dann wäre es eher die Sache, dass er WLAN für diese Clients abschalten möchte. (MAC Access Control)


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2011)

Razorblade12 schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei einem Router keinen Sinn dahinter, die Interneteinwahl zu verhindern... Aber es ist ja auch nicht mein Thread.




Du kennst es doch sicher (vielleicht auch aus analogzeiten) das man sich, wenn man ins Inet geht erstmal mit einer Software Anmelden/Einwählen muss.
Da das ziemlich nervig ist, kann man seine Einwahldaten dem Router mitteilen, der sich dann selbstständig einwählt und alle Geräte auf die an den Router angeschlossen sind, haben sofort Internetzugriff, ohne sich nochmal extra Einwählen zu müssen.

Das möchte er sicherlich erreichen, damit auch seine Mobilen Geräte Internetzugriff haben, denn auf denen kann man wahrscheinlich keine Einwahlsoftware installieren.

Bei meinem Router sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UltraGraniat (2. Januar 2011)

Koennte mir jemand erklaeren wie ich in diese Konfigurationsmenue der Alice DSLbox reinkomme?

Denn das keuert mich wirklcih, da ich weder mit Handy noch mit anderen geraeten ohne grosses Herumgefummele reinkomme.

Zumal slebst die Alice Software verbuggt ist und mir jemand bei der Alice Zentale sagte:
Wir koennen nicht garantieren, dass die Alice-Einwahlprogramme auch fehlerfrei funktionieren, da wir noch Luecken im Program haben und diese noch ausgemertzt werden.

Mein Statement:....wtf..o.O...

piiiep aufgelegt.

8 Euro Handyguthaben verbrannt fuer die paar Minuten.



Holt euch bitte kein Alice, tut es euch nicht an, schaut euch Kabel Deutschland an oder Unitymedia oder wie es heisst aber macht einen Bogen um Alice !


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2011)

Schau mal auf den Router, ob da irgendwo eine IP Adresse steht. Ansonsten probier einfach mal:
http://192.168.0.1
Die ist es ziemlich oft.


----------



## UltraGraniat (2. Januar 2011)

Ich probiere es einfach mal !

GLeich berichte ich mal was bei raus kam.


EDIT: Leider funktionierte es nicht


----------



## Pixelplanet (2. Januar 2011)

irgendwie ist immernoch nicht klar was du eigentlich willst

also du wählst dich mit so nder Tollen Software ins Internet ein ?

wofür hast du dann einen Router ?

was hat ein smartphone mit der Internet einwahl zutun ? seid wann gibt es die alice Software für Smartphones und vorallem wie soll ein Smartphone eine verbindung zum router für die Internet einwahl aufbauen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2011)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> irgendwie ist immernoch nicht klar was du eigentlich willst
> 
> also du wählst dich mit so nder Tollen Software ins Internet ein ?
> 
> ...


Er will sich nicht (!!!) einwählen,sondern er will auf allen geräten inet haben.Dazu muß er nur seinen router als solchen konfigurieren.

@UltraGraniat
Öffne mal bitte deinen browser,leere die adresszeile komplett und gebe da mal 192.168.178.1 oder wenn das nicht geht 192.168.1.1 ein. (ich denke,das ist ne fritzbox) Dann sollte das konfig-menü von deinem router kommen. (und verbinde am besten die box direkt per kabel mit deinem pc um fehlerquellen auszuschließen)
Dann benötigst du deine zugangsdaten.Das menü der fritzbox halte ich aber für selbsterklärend,so das ich mir genauere ausführungen erstmal spare.


----------



## Operator (2. Januar 2011)

Kannst auch einfach in die Bedienungssanleitung schauen 

Da steht das PW und die adresse vom router drinne
Desweiteren steht da meist auch drinne wie man die zugangsdaten eingibt.
@turrican hatte er am anfang nicht gesagt das es keine fritzbox ist?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2011)

Operator schrieb:


> @turrican hatte er am anfang nicht gesagt das es keine fritzbox ist?


Gute frage...Ich dachte nicht.Die muß auch nicht unbedingt nach fritzbox aussehen (siehe w501v und w701v von der telekom). Alice gibt aber meines wissens eine fritzbox SL zu ihren anschlüssen dazu.


----------



## sinthor4s (3. Januar 2011)

Auf so ziemlich alle Alice-Router greifst du mit "alice.box" oder 192.168.1.1 zu.

Unter dem Punkt Internet kannst du mit deinen Zugangsdaten die Verbindung
aufbauen und bei Heimnetz das WLAN konfigurieren.


----------



## Papa Schlumpf (3. Januar 2011)

Hi!

Ja das kann ich Betsätigen das du mit der eingabe oben im Browser...alice.box
in die auch reinkommst!
Bin seit gut 6 Monaten bei alice...zwar ohne W-Lan...aber selbst da kommste mit Alice.Box rein...

Damit du mit anderen geräten ins W-Lan kommst musst du die box Einstellen.


Gruß! Papa Schlumpf


----------



## UltraGraniat (7. Januar 2011)

Also um nochmal Missverständnisse zu ermeiden:

Alice  setzt vorraus, dass man sich per Einwahl in das Internet "einloggt".
Blöd für mich, da z.B kein Ipod/ smartphone reinkann da es denn PPPoE-Kram nicht hat.

Ich hatte früher noch AOL und die Fritzbox (sweet times  ) und nun habe ich Alice DSL mit der normalen (kastrierten) Speedbox und einem dazu gelieferten W-Lan Router von Simens.

Doch leider habe ich durch meine Rescherschen gelesen, dass Alice die Rotter praktisch kastriert, damit man nicht um das Einwahlsystem kommt.

Mein Fazit: Alice Einlogkram = Pfui !
                Alice Kundensupport = Pfui !
                Alice Router = Pfui !

Ich werde bald umziehen und werde daher Alice den Laufpass geben, denn alles in einem hatte ich ne nette Zeit mit ihr trotz Fehler in Rechnungen und den Fakt, dass man im Fall das Alice nicht funktioniert und man SUpport von denen benötigt man gnadenlos auf sich selbst gestellt ist, man dann ne Woche oder 2 kein Internet und Telefon mehr hat um nur nach 26 Minuten Supporthotline gesagt zu bekommen, dass da jemand ein Kabel versehentlich beim Stolpern rausgekickt hat.

Das soll keine Beleidigung sein aber ich schreibe einfach  was Sache ist, wie ich es miterlebt habe und es mir vorkam.


lg. Ultra


----------



## sinthor4s (7. Januar 2011)

Was redest du da von Einwahlprogramm? Das braucht man nicht.
Ich find auch das Alice Mist ist aber ich hab mich damit arrangiert.

Man braucht nur einen Pc der am router hängt und schon kann
man den Router über den Browser konfigurieren.


----------



## UltraGraniat (7. Januar 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Was redest du da von Einwahlprogramm? Das braucht man nicht.
> Ich find auch das Alice Mist ist aber ich hab mich damit arrangiert.
> 
> Man braucht nur einen Pc der am router hängt und schon kann
> man den Router über den Browser konfigurieren.




Ich habe Alice und habe mich dort auch schon oft Informeirt und das ist mein Ziel, ohne EInwhal-Programm ins Internet.

Doch dies ist mit meinem Alice-Pakck nicht möglich.

lg. Ultra


----------



## sinthor4s (7. Januar 2011)

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.

Du kannst dich mit dem Computer auch direkt einwählen...
über Windows, indem du eine Verbindung erstellst...
Ich habe selbst einen der neusten Alice Router und nicht das von dir
beschriebene Problem der Programmpflicht.

Im Anhang befindet sich ein Screenshot wie es beim Router aussehen sollte.
Du muss nur deine Telefonnummer mit Vorwahl eingeben.


----------



## Razorblade12 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass irgendeine Software benötigt wird um sich einzuwählen. 
Das sollte selbst mit dem Siemens-Router - also Providerunabhängig - funktionieren. 
Separate Einwahlen waren früher mal zu Modem und ISDN-Zeiten ein Thema, aber heute macht das bei den meisten ein Router oder Kabelmodem.


----------



## pcfreak26 (8. Januar 2011)

Da muss Ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

1. Die Alice-(Router) sind meist komplett kastriert, sprich sie sind daher nur als Modem gebrauchbar!

2. Die Einwahlsoftware ist für Windows 2000 oder älter, da die noch kein Dsl (PPPOE) können, auf der Cd steht kein Wort von XP/Vista oder 7.

3. Da Alice als Einwahldaten nur noch die Telefonummer ohne Kennwort benutzt (PW=Telefonleitung), gibt es mit einigen Geräten mit der Einwahl, da die Geräte zwingend ein Kennwort haben wollen, meist geht es aber ohne Kennwort.


----------



## UltraGraniat (9. Januar 2011)

Hay Leute

Ich meins wirklich ernst 
Ich habe mich da sehr informiert und es geht einfach nicht, denn ohne das EInwählen  kann ich NICHT ins Internet, ich kann ledeglich die Vebrindung zum Router herstellen aber nicht ins Intenret durchkommen.

Ich habe natürlichauch versucht einen anderen Router zu bnenutzen (Fritz W-Lan Router, richtiges Topteil) und entweder konnte ich damit Internet haben oder nur Telefon, beides ging nicht, wie Alice das hinbekommen hat, weiß ich nicht aber eines weiß ich undzwar das Freunde und Familie es zum kotzen finden wen die kein W-Lan abzapfen können.


----------

